# Hanson Unites Brick, Roof Tile, Hardscape Product Lines Into Single Division



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Hanson Unites Brick, Roof Tile, Hardscape Product Lines Into Single Division*

11/05/2008Hanson Building Products North America announced that it has combined its roof tile, hardscape and brick product lines into one division called Hanson Building Products – Lightside, which is headquartered in Charlotte, N.C. The move reflects the combined synergies of Hanson's exterior building products.
Hanson Building Products – Lightside President Bob Christensen named two leadership positions responsible for the combined product lines in the North and South regions. Leo Steffler is leading the lightside division in the North region as vice president/general manager, while Rick Chatellier will take the reins as senior vice president/general manager in the South region.
Charlie Ward will remain vice president/general manager of the company's East region, while Scott Szwejbka will continue as vice president/general manager of the West region.
"Combining the divisions not only makes sense from a product standpoint, but also from an organizational perspective," Christensen said. "We believe the new organization will make it easier for customers to do business with Hanson and streamline the process of coordinating our cladding products to create durable and appealing designs."
Hanson Building Products – Lightside is a leading manufacturer of clay and concrete brick, concrete roof tile, concrete paving stones and retaining walls. Individually or together, Hanson cladding, roofing and hardscape products are durable, beautiful and give residential and commercial creations lasting curb appeal.
Hanson Building Products North America is part of the HeidelbergCement Group, which employs 70,000 people across five continents and has leading positions in concrete and heavy building products and is the global leader in aggregates.
For more information, visit: www.hansonbrick.com/en/index.php


----------

